# odd question, convert sprinkler riser to hose bib, temporarily



## DavidB (Apr 5, 2021)

So, we have a fairly new sprinkler system with some unused zones right now. It's a long story to explain, but we want use a riser that's near the far end of the yard to hook up a hose. I'm struggling with finding a solution, and am getting conflicting info about sizes.

The manifold I took off has an I/D of 3/4" which seems fine but I seem to keep finding that the standard hose size is the same, 3/4". But when I get these near each other, no way. The part of the hose that would screw onto the bib is bigger. Sorry, I'm a computer guy, not so good with all these terms.  Uhhh, so maybe something called a 1/2" riser is called 1/2" because it's measuring the inner diameter of the pipe?

Any idea what I can look for online? I don't mind going to a brick and mortar store but I don't want to drive around all day - I'd like to be sure someone has what I need.

In short, I need some adapter that connects to the riser that I can then attach a garden hose too.

TIA!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am wondering if you need a NPT (national pipe thread) to ght (garden hose thread) adapter. I work at a hardware store and we sell them in the hose & sprinkler section.

Google "1/2 npt to 3/4 ght" or "3/4 npt to 3/4 ght" to see what I am talking about.


----------



## DavidB (Apr 5, 2021)

YES YES YES. Thank you, this is exactly what I needed. I think it's "1/2 npt to 3/4 ght". Saw one online and that sure looks like it would work. I can't bring the male side into the store but I'm sure the manifold (female side) will be good enough.

This is what a good forum can do. Thanks!


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I am glad I was able to help.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

just put a female threaded 1/2' coupler and get a half inch hose bib, which will have a 3/4 hose thread on it. easy as pie


----------

